# Keyboard response time / polling rate



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

I have a wireless keyboard that doesn't respond very fast. For example it takes a little more time to move the liner to left with the left arrow key than it would with some keyboards. Or if I would press the Z key, it would take longer time to see it getting typed on the computer.

This has nothing to do with the keyboard settings in control panel as those are already optimized to the fullest.

Is there anyway to increase the polling rate / response time so that my actions are done faster?
Can it also be applied to the mouse?

I have Windows XP SP3 Media Center Edition, stationary PC.
My keyboard came with the PC set, and the brand is unknown for me, it only says (HID Keyboard Device) in Device Manager.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

have you tried a wired keyboard?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Anything included in a bundle can be low quality. Try a wired keyboard or brand name wireless keyboard to verify the keyboard you have is the issue.


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
Yes I have tried wireless keyboards, and they are much faster of course. But I'm wondering if there is a way to increase polling time trough the computer. The reaction of keyboard will remain unchanged.
Can programs/tools or regsitry entries change this?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have not used xp in a lone while now but their might be a setting in control panel like accessablity can change the time the computer acepts the keystoke under filter keys i believe.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the issue is not present with other keyboards then the one you got in the bundle would obviously be the problem. I am not aware of any tools or Registry changes that can make a poor quality component any better.
Are there drivers for the keyboard? It is possible there are newer drivers, from the manufacturer, that address that issue but I wouldn't count on it.


----------

